

Ask HN: "Porting" HTML from Firefox to IE  - tptacek

Long time listener, first time caller.<p>I have a simple question.<p>Is there somebody I can pay to take an HTML4/CSS layout that works in Webkit and in Firefox, and make it work in IE?<p>I'm not talking about anything crazy. I don't need super advanced CSS tricks ported. There's no canvas. About the craziest thing I'm dealing with is Blueprint, which has been tested (heavily) on IE.<p>Yes, it's straightforward to figure out all the little mistakes and errors and bugs and fix them one by one, but it also feels like a huge waste of our time, and something I would pay to get rid of.<p>This isn't a typical web designer project, and it isn't a backend coding project, and it's a problem I'm sure many of us have had, and so...
======
timf
odesk or rentacoder?

